# Autogas in Malaga



## olley

Hi a site I haven't seen before has appeared on the repsol site for Malaga, GPS: 36.69028,-4.483045 You can clearly its a fuel station in google.maps sat view, but whether it sells LPG??

If if any of you are down that way could you have a look and confirm one way or the other please. 

Olley


----------



## erneboy

Olley, we have not been there yet but on my Repsol PLG map from last year it says they were going to open a new one at Malaga for this year. The address is given as Poligono Guadalhorce. There are 19 new locations for this year on that map although 9 of them are in Madrid, Alan.


----------



## rayhook

*Autogas*

I'm trying to get a better understanding of just what autogas is; best suggestion so far is that it's a mixture of butane/propane.

Does anyone have any information on this and, especially, if the mix is the same across Europe.

Ray


----------



## pippin

Ray, may I suggest that you do a search for that info, which has been posted on here numerous times.

However, basically LPG sold for vehicle use is usually a mixture of butane and propane.

The percentage mix varies between countries and times of year.

In UK it is mainly propane.


----------



## erneboy

Ray, do not worry too much about the mix, you can fill with it and use it just fine. Some stations have another type, just make sure you use LPG, PLG or Autogas, you can tell fron the fill nozzle. If you have adaptors you can only connect to the right one, the other (which I have only seen in Valencia) has a completely different nozzle which the Gaslow adaptors will not fit, Alan.


----------



## rayhook

*Autogas mix*

Pippin/Alan,

What I'm starting to get at here is the possibility of filling up in say Malaga in summer with a largely butane mix, returning to the UK and, maybe some months later, going winter camping when the butane will simply stay in the cylinder. Even if it's a propane/butane mix only the propane will become gas thus reducing the gas capacity.

I appreciate all this is theory (so are potential gas leaks, terrorist attacks and other nasty events) but it sure looks like potentially possible to me.

Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?

Ray


----------



## rayhook

*Autogas mix*

Oops, just found this post which I think answers my question:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38377-.html

Anyone have any later information?

Ray


----------



## olley

erneboy said:


> Olley, we have not been there yet but on my Repsol PLG map from last year it says they were going to open a new one at Malaga for this year. The address is given as Poligono Guadalhorce. There are 19 new locations for this year on that map although 9 of them are in Madrid, Alan.


Hi Alan where did you get the map from please? I have found a search facility on the Repsol website which lists all their stations, unfortunately you can't search under Autogas, but by looking at each individual station in a particular area, I have found about 5 sites now which list "GPL Automocion" in the "Services" section for each site which I assume?? means Autogas, the one in my first post is from there.

It does look from my reading that Spain are beginning to push Autogas, with some places like Madrid offering a grant towards the cost of conversion. 

Ian


----------



## captmike

olley said:


> Hi a site I haven't seen before has appeared on the repsol site for Malaga, GPS: 36.69028,-4.483045 You can clearly its a fuel station in google.maps sat view, but whether it sells LPG??
> 
> If if any of you are down that way could you have a look and confirm one way or the other please.
> 
> Olley


Olley, I know that service station so will go to have a look tomorrow and report back.

Just another thought. Something that happened to us recently. Our gas tank was getting low so we went to refill in Jerez but despite the efforts of the station operator the tank wouldn't fill. Then the penny dropped! The previous fill had been in France where autogas is largely propane as in the UK. In Spain it's mainly butane. Now propane has a higher "vapour pressure" than butane so the tank pressure was too high for the Spanish autogas to flow in. We'll have to wait until the tank is empty before refilling in Spain. Has anyone else had this experience?

Mike


----------



## erneboy

Olley, it is a Repsol map. 

Listado Y Mapa de estaciones de servicio Autogas and we got it at the Alicante Repsol last year. We just happened to see the in the widow of the office and asked for a few. I imagine all the Repsol Autogas stations should have them. 

Just quickly here are the locations given for the other new ones excluding Madrid. 

Bercelona.................. Villa Olimpica 
Gijon..........................Pumarin 
Mallorca .....................Alcudia 
..................................Inca 
Oviedo .......................Cerdeno 
Pamplona....................Villaba 
Valladolid ...................Centrolid 
Vigo............................Bouzas 
Zaragoza ....................Zolio Rios 

While these are not full addresses I have checked a couple on my sat nav and the second column seems to be street names so I appear to be finding the correct street to look on. They should all be open by now and maybe there will be a new map this year showing them all, Alan.


EDIT: I put the dots in to get the words in the right columns, as shown on the Repsol list .


----------



## olley

Bercelona.................. Villa Olimpica 
Gijon..........................Pumarin 
Mallorca .....................Alcudia 
..................................Inca 
Oviedo .......................Cerdeno 
Pamplona....................Villaba 
Valladolid ...................Centrolid 
Vigo............................Bouzas 
Zaragoza ....................Zolio Rios

Barcelona Villa olympica is listed but no gas, may be very new site.
Gijon Pumarin, found the station but they don't list GPL, might be a very new site, I have however found one just outside at Verina 
Mallorca Alcudia 10 stations in this area will have to search. 
Oviedo Cerdeno, found it on the Repsol site  will add on here.
Pampola Villava, found it on the Repsol site.  Will add on here
Valladolid, centrolid is a modern ind area, and bang in the middle is a petrol station.  Will add on here
Vigo Bouzas, found it on the Repsol site  will add on here
Zaragoza, Zolio Rios is the name of the company, I found that one on the web a couple of days back, the station is El Portazgo, its on the LPG map on here.  

Thanks Ern, keep em coming.  

Malaga is now confirmed, Repsol have announced it on their site. 

Olley

PS after searching 15 stations in the vicinity of Alcudia, I found one at Sinue, roughly in the middle of Mallorca


----------



## erneboy

Olley, how many stations do you have in Madrid, I can list the new ones from the map this afternoon if you want them. I reckon there are 3 existing and 9 new, Alan.


----------



## olley

Hi Alan their are 3 on the LPG map on here, so yes list them. One thats been driving me barmy is the one at Madrid airport, its listed on the Galp and Repsol sites and "motorhome list" confirms it in 08, all say its around Terminal 2 or 3, do you think I can find it!! Theirs quite an extensive "street view" as well in this area which I assume is only a year or two old, nothing.

Olley


----------



## erneboy

Olley, all these are shown as being in Madrid, some may still be under construction.

Barajas T2
Barajas T4
Carabanchel
Hipodromo
Leganes
Mercamadrid
Pinto
Pozuelo de Alarcon
Santa Eugenia

I will look for a new map when I fill again, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

Olley, I expect you have seen this but most of them are on here, I guess any which are not here may be under construction or are newly opened and have still to added to the map:

http://www.spainautogas.com/marcos.htm

use the "need a fill up" option, towards the bottom left of the page, to open the map, Alan


----------



## captmike

I went to the Repsol filling station on the Guadelhorce Industrial Estate in Malaga this morning and yes they do have autogas. 46 euro cents a litre. 

The gas pump is on an island with petrol and diesel pumps too. Look for pump no. 3.

Just one thing to note however. You must have the correct fitting as they have no adaptors. The right one is the Unified European filler and Gaslow make an adaptor to the standard Dutch/UK fitting most of us have. Gaslow part no 01-4310.

Mike


----------



## erneboy

Captmike, did you by any chance note the GPS co-ordinates when you were there and if so will you please post them. The web site does give them but it would be nice to have confirmation, Alan.


----------



## captmike

Unfortunately I only thought of my GPS when halfway to Malaga. However I've taken this from Google Earth:

36.690281,-4.483117

It's normally pretty well right and even if slightly out it will get you close enough to see the filling station. There's a huge Repsol sign on it visible from the roundabout about 1km away.

From which direction will you be going there? I can try to give you some directions or at least signs to follow as the road is partially closed and there are diversions. Actually the main thing to remember is to head for the airport and then look out for signs to Poligono Industrial Guadelhorce. Once on the main road into the Ind. est. keep going straight until you see the Repsol station.

Mike


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Mike, I am in Murcia at the moment and do not know if I will go there but it is nice to have confirmed locations in case the need arises, Alan.


----------



## olley

Thanks mike, thats the location I have for the Malaga site, I have now added it on here.

Hi Alan yes I have seen that map and its what started me looking again when I noticed the addition of the Malaga site; however its still not up to date, momo an expat has been talking to Repsol direct, and they are sending her an up to date list of all autogas locations in Spain.

It would appear that the reason for this sudden interest in Autogas in Spain and one or to other countries is a EU directive requiring all countries to have 5% of vehicles on LPG. 

Olley


----------



## 38Rover

Now don't all rush at once to Guadelhorce Inds Est but when you do you will see sights not seen in England |Day and Night it's a thriving red light district with many sights to see the wares are fully displayed.


----------



## erneboy

My brother says he got his rash just by looking at one of these friendly ladies, Alan.


----------



## seanoo

hi all, went to new lpg repsol station in malaga today and none of the gaslow adaptors i have fitted. in the end i drove 13 km to cartama and phoned a spanish bloke that the repsol station gav me the number of!! he came down and had the adaptor, how much? 70 euros, told him its too expensive and offered him 10 euros if he would follow me down to malaga repsol and let me fill with his adaptor. he agreed and now i have full tanks. the station does not have an adaptor and the spanish bloke said he had to buy his from piaggio in italy? i havent looked for these yet so dont know the facts , will look later but supposedly you cant buy them here in spain!! how very spanish, all the best sean
tried to put a photo of new adaptor here but the file is too big , how do i make it smaller so i can post it?


----------



## sideways

does any one know if tha Repsol at Elche near Alicante is still open please.


----------



## seanoo

hi sideways, filled up there 4 weeks ago, no probs regards sean


----------



## olley

seanoo said:


> tried to put a photo of new adaptor here but the file is too big , how do i make it smaller so i can post it?


Hi pixrezier here: http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm

Hi Sideways its still listed on repsols site.

olley


----------



## seanoo

thanks olley for the info, below is picture of new gas adaptor for lpg in repsol station in malaga:


----------



## captmike

The nozzle in the photo is a Unified European nozzle or "Euronozzle" to EN 13760. You can buy adapters at http://www.autogasadapter.de/ but they cost €44!

Mike


----------



## seanoo

thanks captnmike, a bit better than the €70 i was quoted today! i wonder will gaslow be selling one soon and how much? its amazing that they have gpl stations here in spain that require this adaptor and not even the stations have them, and you cant even buy them here in spain!! they arent the brightest here are they. all the best sean


----------



## captmike

In defence of the Spanish service station operators, Spanish converted cars don't need them as they are already fitted with the right connector. Olny foreigners need adaptors and how many different combinations are needed for the few LPG powered foreign cars? If you go to France or Germany do they have adapters for your tank or do you have to carry your own?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Manchego

I'm going down to that area in a couple of weeks and might want to fill my gaslow there. The price of that adaptor seems a bit silly when all the others seem to cost about a tenner. Is that the standard connector in all spanish filling points ?. This all seems a bit daft, why isn't there a standard connection for all of europe. You wouldn't expect to need an adaptor to fill with petrol in different european countries.


----------



## seanoo

hi manchego, i think captnmike has the answer with the unified or euronozzle, you will probably see all gpl stations gradually change to this fitting throughout europe. just hope someone makes one at a reasonable price! you can still use the normal gpl stations in alicante or granada tho. regards sean


----------



## erneboy

Filled up in Valencia last week. We have been there before and used one of our Gaslow adaptors, no problem. Last week I had to borrow an adaptor like the one pictured from the attendant to connect. They have more than one pump but the others were locked up. So maybe they are changing to use only that connection which could be a real bother if each station does not have an adaptor we can borrow till we can buy one.

Topped up in Murcia around three weeks ago and did not need an adaptor at all. So if they standardise it may be that they go for the one which none of us have, Alan.


----------



## captmike

I agree with Sean (seanoo) that all countries will eventually adopt the Euronozzle as it's made to a pan-European standard. Spain being one of the most recent countries to allow autogas for private vehicles has adopted it for all light vehicle propulsion conversions so all the new filling stations will only have this new fitting. I hope some outfit like Gaslow will take notice and make an adapter but it's not going to happen tomorrow. The German company want nearly €20 to send one outside Germany and they will only deal by bank transfer before dispatch. The €70 price seems very reasonable after that!

As has been said already on this thread, one can always go to the older type of LPG outlets which should have the necessary adapters.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## captmike

For those who are still interested in a Euronozzle adapter and haven't seen my post in "another place", here's a possible cheaper source:

Check out ebay shop under the name *gasfachfrau* item description "Eurofülladapter Euronozzle an 21.8 Fülladapter LPG". The shop is partly in German but you don't need to be a genius to work it out. "Only" £26 + about a fiver postage to anywhere in Europe.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## pippin

_5 verfügbar_

5 available

Don't all rush at once!


----------



## Manchego

I didn't find the Malaga one but have just filled up in Jerez. I looked for the place about 2 years ago but never found it. This time studied Google Earth and put into the sat nav "Jerez" and "Calle Esmeralda". It took me straight there and was no where near where i looked last time. I offered my french type adaptor but the chap had his own and just filled it with no problem. All in all a doddle. Mind at rest now, so a good lunch is in order.


----------



## olley

Hi Manchego thanks for the confirmation, its in the LPG database on here with GPS, as is the Malaga one. Do you think its ok for RV's?

Olley


----------



## erneboy

Olley, Jerez is fine for big vehicles, it is up an unlikely looking little side road, it would be very easy to drive past or think "it cannot be up there", Alan.


----------



## statenisland

Good morning,
I am considering having a gaslow system fitted to overcome gas problems in Spain, but on reading the posts about the limited availability in the country I am having second thoughts.
Also, the nearest filling station would be Malaga and I am confused by some of the posts regarding the connector required to fill up there.
Some say you require a special adaptor but Captmike said he used Gaslow 01-4310 Euro adaptor. 
I would appreciate clarification.
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## erneboy

Till recently we could fill anywhere in Spain without an adaptor. Now the pumps seem to be changing to use a standard european filling nozzle and we do now need an adaptor which, so far we have been able to borrow at the Murcia station. My advice is to buy all the adaptors in the UK (three in total, I think), they are not hugely expensive there.

I am in Spain and would like to buy one of these euro adaptors but I understand they are very expensive here, anyway I would not have a clue where to get one, Alan.


----------



## captmike

erneboy said:


> I am in Spain and would like to buy one of these euro adaptors but I understand they are very expensive here, anyway I would not have a clue where to get one, Alan.


Alan,

I also am in Spain and bought mine from ebay shop "gasfachfrau"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eurofuelladap...temQQptZAutoteile_Zubehör?hash=item19b898198a

They do seem to have gone up in price a bit but do remember it has a valve inside as well so you must use a glove or some protection on your hand when unscrewing it..

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## statenisland

Good afternoon Mike,
Your last post has confused me even more.
I read one of your previous posts and thought you said you had used the gaslow adaptor 01-4310 to fill up at Malaga. I guess I must have been wrong as you have now purchased a Euro adaptor.
Could you clarify?
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## SidT

Hi. I have seen mentioned "Gaslow 01-4310 Euro Adapter" also " Euronozzle EN 13760 " what is the difference? I have 3 adapters which i have used in UK and in Germany, Luxembourg and France and i am sure I have used one of these adapters at Alicante. Its getting very complicated.
Cheers Sid


----------



## erneboy

SidT said:


> Hi. I have seen mentioned "Gaslow 01-4310 Euro Adapter"
> Cheers Sid


That is the wrong adaptor, look at the photograph a few posts back for the correct one. 01-4310 is needed in other countries but I have not needed it in Spain, Alan.


----------



## captmike

statenisland said:


> Good afternoon Mike,
> Your last post has confused me even more.
> I read one of your previous posts and thought you said you had used the gaslow adaptor 01-4310 to fill up at Malaga. I guess I must have been wrong as you have now purchased a Euro adaptor.
> Could you clarify?
> Thanks
> Brian


Ah! You spotted the deliberate mistake. Actually sorry. I was wrong with the gaslow adaptor which they called a Euro adaptor and I ordered one from them based on their assurances that that was the one I needed. When it arrived I realsed it wasn't the right one and started further researches. The Euro-nozzle adaptor as shown in seanoo's picture on page 3 above is the correct one for all the autogas pumps located at fuel filling (service) stations. It seems some stations have adaptors and others (like Malaga) don't. If you go to fill up at one of the gas depots people have used hitherto they will probably have the necessary adaptor for their own equipment.

The Euro=nozzle is the one I referred to in my post about where to buy one. As far as I am aware, Gaslow don't do a Euro-nozzle adaptor or at least not yet.

I hope this straightens out any confusion I may have caused. Sorry again.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## FoweyBoy

I have emailed Gaslow twice asking if they supply the new Euronozzle. So far I have had no reply!


----------



## olley

Hi Autogas are flogging them £29.84 here: http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/autogaslpg-filling-adapters-1-c.asp

Olley


----------



## impala666

Can anyone confirm if this Repsol Station in Malaga actually sells LPG & can fill Gaslow bottles ?

address....
Conception Arenal s/n
29004 Malaga

If not what is the correct address of the new LPG source in Malaga


----------



## olley

Hi Impala its at the junction of Conception Arenal s/n and Ctra. de la Azucarera Intelhorce. GPS: 36.69024,-4.48305

At least 3 posters have confirmed that they now sell Autogas, so as long as you have a Euronozzel adaptor to fit your tank, you can fill it.

Olley


----------



## impala666

Soon off to Morocco with CCC via Malaga & will need to fill with LPG there.

Am told a New Euronozzel EN13760 filling adaptor is needed !!!
Gaslow have none in stock

Found one at http://www.autogasshop.co.uk for about £36 delivered...

They have only a few left


----------



## Bob_mills

Been there today 16th Jan 2010. Can confirm it definitely does have bulk LPG, only problem is that both pumps/hoses have the Spanish ("Euro") snap connector, there is no Bayonet connectors like the Dutch ones now widespread in UK. Cashier dose have 2 adaptors but both are only suitable for Auto Gas installations which have screw fittings for adaptors. They do not have an adaptor for the large screw thread connectors (ACME Connection) found as standard on US Domestic Propane tanks on RV's. 

p.s. This location is also convenient if you require sexual services as the road to the service station appears to be favoured by "ladies of the night" plying their trade, albeit during the middle of the day as it happens today!


----------



## FoweyBoy

We are off to Spain soon so purchased a Euronozzle from Autogas2000. They have a shop on Ebay where the Euronozzle is a bit cheaper than on their own website, and they post First Class. I ordered 2, one for a friend, arrived the next day - great service.

The Euronozzle has a valve mechanism in it which presumably goes some way to justifying the relatively high cost, compared to the "standard" adaptors from Gaslow. Gaslow told me they are currently evaluating the Euronozzle to check that it will fit their fillers and hope to have them in stock in about 2-3 weeks. The one I bought from Autogas2000 fitted my Gaslow filler - no problem. It screwed into the female thread on the bayonet style connection on the Gaslow filler.

Roll on 1st Feb and catching the ferry to France and down to Spain and some warmer weather - I hope!

David


----------



## olley

Bob_mills said:


> They do not have an adaptor for the large screw thread connectors (ACME Connection) found as standard on US Domestic Propane tanks on RV's.


Hi Bob as far as I know an Acme to Euronozzel isn't available at the moment, if you get stuck you could get your Acme to bayonet threaded inside to take a Euronozzel adaptor. Any machine shop should be able to do it, I have modified mine as in the pictures below.

Bore it out to .790 and thread it 14tpi.


----------



## erneboy

I was going to order one of these, can anybody please confirm that this is the right one to connect the style pump nozzles in Spain to my standard Gaslow filler point.

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/new-euro-quick-release-filler-adapter-150-p.asp

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## olley

hi alan, never used it myself but that's the one myself and others have bought, so it better be right. :lol:


----------



## Manchego

It looks like the one the man in Jerez used to fill up my gaslow yesterday.


----------



## FoweyBoy

Alan, its the one I bought and it fits the Gaslow filler.

David


----------



## loddy

[/quote]

Hi Bob as far as I know an Acme to Euronozzel isn't available at the moment, if you get stuck you could get your Acme to bayonet threaded inside to take a Euronozzel adaptor. Any machine shop should be able to do it, I have modified mine as in the pictures below.

Bore it out to .790 and thread it 14tpi.[/quote]

Olley what a good idea
I went to my locker and dug out my connectors with the intention of modifying and surprise surprise mine has a thread already, now have the euro connecter so sorted  
Bet i don't have to use it

Loddy


----------



## Manchego

I notice that someone said that this filling station has some adaptors available. Does anyone know if they have one for filling a standard Gaslow installation ?.


----------



## loddy

MANCHEGO

I am camped up close to Malaga and have a euronozzle in my locker if you need to borrow same,

Loddy


----------



## Manchego

That's very good of you. Probably looking to fill up early next week. Do you know where the station is ?. 

Hopefully someone will come along and say the station has there own, but if not i'll gratefully take you up on the offer.


----------



## loddy

If you read captmikes post on page 2 he gives the GPS position which is correct, if you don't have gps then I dont know the address. I can RV with you or you can visit the site were I am

PM me for contact details

Loddy


----------



## peedee

seanoo said:


> thanks olley for the info, below is picture of new gas adaptor for lpg in repsol station in malaga:


I have had to read this thread twice to avoid any confusion between the various adapters and to make sure I wasn't getting mixed up with what was required for an American RV with on board tanks etc.

In summary, it would appear Europe might be moving to a standard filler and an adapter like the one below is required at some of the new stations and it will be required more and more in the future to connect to the Gaslow filler?

I picked one up at the recent NEC show from Gaslow, part number 01-4305, for £22. I thought that was pricy but it would appear from this thread I got a good deal.

Thank you Gaslow.

peedee


----------



## loddy

That is the adaptor I have but also I have an RV with onboard tanks, the euronozzle screws into the english filler/adaptor.

Loddy


----------



## Manchego

I think you had a result PeeDee, i would happily give £22 if i could find one. I will have to get on to Gaslow when i get back. 

If anyone is going to Jerez to fill up, the man there has one.


----------



## loddy

Called in at Malaga today and I can confirm the GPS position is correct and the man assures me he has a Euro adapter ( I showed him mine and he said I have one of those ) the roads system is in a terrible state but you can get in and out OK

Loddy 8)


----------



## erneboy

Autogas 2000 at Carlton Miniott near Thirsk have plenty and posted me one in Spain no problem, Alan.


----------



## hblewett

Thanks to all posters on this thread - have order 'new' euronozzle reday for trip to Spain/Morocco. Very helpful indeed


----------



## Bob_mills

*LPG Adaptors in Spain*

Olly & Loddy

I eventually took a differnt approach. Bayonet connectors which you buy in Northern Europe (which I have for my Autogas installation wich I had fitted in Holland) actullay have the thread cut in them already. Also if you look carefully, you will see that the central part of the ACME to Bayonet connector is usually made in 2 parts. So what I did was remove the rubber seal from the ACME end, then heated it with a blow torch so that I was able to unscrew the bayonet portion. It was too tightly sealed together to unscrew without heating it. That leaves you with an ACME connector with the standard adptor thread into which you can screw any of the standard screw type Autogas adaptors, including the Euronozzle (which I know the filling station in Malaga and other in Spain do have).

In fact, if you get a screw type French Cup type adapter, then you can use this in France too without having to buy a separate ACME to French adaptor which are large and realatively expensive.

I understand the Euronozzle adapters are available to buy at the Mercedes dealaership in Malaga for about Euro 30. A Spanish chap who keeps his British registered American motorhome in the same Motorhome Parking/Storage in Churriana (just North of Malaga) got me one so I dint get it myself but if anyone needs it I can get the full name location of the garage.

Finally, sorry for tardy reply but I was back in UK when I worked out that I could split the adaptor ao I wanted to wait until I had been back to the motorhome (wich is stored in Malage) to check that the solution actually worked OK before replying.


----------



## olley

Hi Bob, had a look at mine and the bayonet to Acme is solid, however the Acme to French claw gun is made of two separate bits. Never noticed before  I haven't taken it apart, but it looks as if the thread is the right size, So full marks for that bit of clever thinking.  

Olley


----------



## loddy

hblewett said:


> Thanks to all posters on this thread - have order 'new' euronozzle reday for trip to Spain/Morocco. Very helpful indeed


In Morocco I think you will need a Camping Gaz type screw in adapter because autogas is not available, then us a remote bottle (extendastay)

Loddy


----------



## peedee

Best to carry one of these anyway because Camping Gaz is available in most countries. 

peedee


----------



## jiwawa

loddy said:


> In Morocco I think you will need a Camping Gaz type screw in adapter because autogas is not available, then us a remote bottle (extendastay)
> 
> Loddy


How does that work loddy?

I looked on the gaslow site and they don't seem to have an adapter for Camping Gaz.

I'm not sure where you'd 'plug it in' ?


----------



## Jooles

Hi, does anyone have the address of the Mercedes dealer in Malaga where I can buy the euronozzle adaptor for gaslow? Or of any other place nearby where they are selling them? many thanks


----------



## BrianJP

Hi
There is a dealership near the airport but cant remember its name,but you could try this Motorhome dealer they seem to sell more or less everything
Karavan 
Av. Duque de Aveiro Nº4
29140 Churriana (Malaga) 
Tel.: 952 17 17 97
Fax: 952 23 72 40
[email protected]

its just off the A7 opposite side of the roundabout to IKEA


----------



## Jooles

Thanks Brian, we are very close to that dealer now so will give them a try.


----------



## BrianJP

Jooles said:


> Thanks Brian, we are very close to that dealer now so will give them a try.


The Mercedes website show 14 dealerships inthe Malaga area but I thinkthis is the one I was thinking of its certainly the the biggest.

Ibericar Benet
Concesionario Mercedes-Benz
Calle Castelao 
29004 Málaga-Málaga
Tel. +34 952 172400
Fax +34 902 400147

Its shown as near St Julian which is near the aeropuerto.


----------



## Jooles

Hi, just to update, we tried Karavan and a couple of Mercedes dealers but no joy in buying a Euronozzle. We eventually ordered one on the Internet and had it delivered in a few days to the campsite we are staying on.

So we're off to Malaga tomorrow to try it out....


----------



## Annsman

So did you go? Did it work? Do you know, or does anyone else, if they've still got their own adaptors? I need to fill up before going to Morocco at the begining of March with DD. I'm moving down to Torre del Mar this week and the gas will last until March. It will mean a trip to Granada if they haven't got them. Thanks


----------



## Jooles

Hi, sorry but haven't been on web for ages. We did manage to fill up with the gaslow adaptor first time round. 
Yesterday we went to Malaga again for gas and the adaptor wouldn't work, the problem was that the inner part is sticking. We have spoken to someone else who has had the same problem.
However, the filling station now has an adaptor which they loaned us for 20 euro deposit so all was fine.
Their adaptor was slightly different to ours, it did not have the internal part which pushes in, simply a hole in the top. We enquired whether it was possible to buy one and they said they are available in Barcelona.


----------



## erneboy

Jools, can you please post the co-ordinates or address for where you got Autogas in Malaga.

This post from just a few day ago says that there isn't an Autogas Station there any more: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-102372-no-auto-gas-in-malaga.html

I would be good to resolve this apparent confusion. I will also PM you in case you miss this post. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## olley

The internal part you speak of is the non-return valve, used as an adaptor its not needed, as your existing tank fitting has its own non-return valve, indeed it may as appears to have happened in your case, stop the tank being filled.

Ian


----------



## Jooles

Hi, can definitely confirm there is an autogas pump at the Repsol garage in Malaga. Sorry don't have the co-ordinates, but you come off the A7 at junction 235, past Bauhaus and straight down until you see the station at the junction. Yesterday they had an adaptor we loaned for 20Euro deposit. 

We require a gaslow adaptor - we have an external filler and the one we had worked once, but the non return valve is now sticking.
We thought the spanish one we loaned was a better design. Has anyone else had a problem with the gaslow adaptor?

Next time we visit, in a couple of weeks, I will get the co-ordinates, unless someone else is there before ...


----------



## olley

This would from the directions appear to be the usual Malaga one, in which case perhaps they had just run out when annsman was there? 

Ian


----------



## erneboy

Is is Ian. I checked it on Google Earth, Alan.


----------



## Annsman

Mystery solved! I got the guy who works in the site office to ring them yesterday and they are deffo now selling autogas at Concepcion Arenal Repsol station. And the manager confirmed the reason I, and others, were refused was because the stations payment kiosk was being refurbished and the GPL had been switched off. It's all on now though so we'll be there on Monday.


----------



## olley

Two more new sites announced by Repsol
GPS: 39.865278,-3.970576
Campsa
Calle del Rio Jarama
Toledo

Valencia 
Repsol
GPS: 39.530253,-0.312998
Just outside Valencia, off the E-15 motorway towards Barcelona

Ian


----------

